# Springmaid Pier 10/22



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Fished from 6 AM til 1:30 PM. Good Spanish bite especially around high tide. A few shorts but plenty of good 3-4 lbers. Fair amount of ribbonfish if you’re into that, mainly before daylight. Saw 0 blues caught and 0 whiting. Bottom fishing was dead other than a couple croaker and a weakfish. Saw a short 13” spadefish. Too many people to fish for drum for me.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for the report Smooth. What were the Spanish biting on?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

abass105 said:


> Thanks for the report Smooth. What were the Spanish biting on?


Straw rigs from halfway down out to the T. Water was a bit muddy so I think some extra flash helps. I tie my hooks with about an inch of Polar Flash. They were spitting up tiny 1" silversides so I would not recommend Gotchas unless they're on bigger baits.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks Smooth. I plan to be there next week, so I hope the bite is still going on.🎣


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Good luck, you should still get some. Water is still warm but gonna cool quickly.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey guys!! I missed this site, good to see some familiar names after so many yrs. Keep it goin'!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

SpringmaidKeith said:


> Hey guys!! I missed this site, good to see some familiar names after so many yrs. Keep it goin'!


Glad to see you brother. Been fishing any?


----------

